# Rose Petal and Nasturtium flower wine



## Torch404 (Feb 16, 2010)

By request,

About 2 qt of rose petals (mostly white with some pink/purple)
About 2 qt of Nasturtium petals
2- 2.5 lbs of sugar
Boiled water dumped over it let sit over night
1 cup of Lychee Black tea 
1/3rd cup golden rains chopped up
Champagne yeast
1 crushed vitamin C 1000mg tablet

This was one of my first wines, and I really didn't know what I was doing. I have no idea on SG or ABV. I think I had it in mind that the Vit C would work like acid blend and apart from the raisins no nutrients what so ever. The only sulfite I used was before bottling.

The rose petals were from a friends yard and they smelled great but were mostly white. The wine ended up with a beautiful rose color from nasturtiums. The taste I had its peppery and pungent (smelly) nasturtium flavor had eased off a bit. There was a slight rose aroma but not rose flavor at bottling. 

It was a gallon batch, so with only five bottles I want to make it last till the 1 year mark which most flower wine are said to need. I'm five months in now and may try at the six month mark. I'll let you know how it tastes.


----------



## Torch404 (Jul 20, 2010)

At 10 months old I tried the bottle. It tasted good, a little more time in the bottle will help. It was a little flat and I believe the addition of acid blend would have helped. There was a peppery hint from the nasturtium and a slightly sweet finish.


----------



## gibbylet (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks for this - my nasturtiums and roses are the only things doing anything in my garden this year and I am going to go ahead and try a similar wine!


----------



## Torch404 (Aug 19, 2010)

I would probably skew the ratio from 50/50 to 40 nasturtium/ 60 rose. That should tone down some of the nasturtium pungency.


----------

